# The car that you passed your driving test in was?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

And what year did you pass your test.


Passed mine in an Escort MK3 1.6 LX in 1986


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

1981....(look away now if you are of a nervous disposition)...... Austin Maxi!!... In Fawn (sh*t) Brown colour.

Never any prospect of it being a future classic.

BL at its lowest point.


----------



## bentent (Mar 15, 2021)

Passed mine in 1991 in Germany
A white Metro


----------



## Zurdo666 (May 25, 2018)

1963...Hillman Minx but learned in my Dad’s Commer Karrier truck and Morris Isis.
First car bought...an ex-police Ford Anglia van which only started when it wanted to after many soothing words!


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

mK3 2 litre capri T reg 1980/1981


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

GleemSpray said:


> 1981....(look away now if you are of a nervous disposition)...... Austin Maxi!!... In Fawn (sh*t) Brown colour.
> 
> Never any prospect of it being a future classic.
> 
> BL at its lowest point.


I LOOKED AWAY :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mitsubishi Colt....i think....in 1989 iirc but had been riding motorbikes since 1985 and i passed my bike licence in 85.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Datsun (remember them when they weren't badged as Nissan) Sunny 1982. My excuse is it was the driving school car!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

1997 5 door first gen corsa with BSM.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Saxo 1.5d in 1998:driver:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A red Toyota Starlet Sportif, in about 2001. 
I think.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

89(ish) 1st Gen Micra


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Blue 1.2 clio In 2005. I was a late starter.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Silver Yaris. Passed in 2007

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Army Land Rover, Series 3, Germany 1987.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

1991 Nissan Micra 2nd gen (driving school car)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bellguy said:


> mK3 2 litre capri T reg


And the year you passed ?


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

A 1984 Cadillac Deville, white with blue leather interior.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

MK2 Escort 1980


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Dolomite 1850 TC
The beast lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

VW Golf MK1 diesel, January 1981, passed first time
Later the same day did my bike test, Suzuki GS550
March 1981 did my PSV, HGV and trailer in a Opel Blitz,6 cylinder petrol.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I also did my bike test in the same week as my car test.

Morris Minor van in Post Office yellow, 1975.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

MKII Escort 1600 Sport


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Honda Civic 3 door in silver









Passed in Jan 1985 after cancelled test in Dec due to snow

Same instructor taught my mum and my sister after me, Tom Birmingham, ex Wigan rugby player and then Cheshire Police - formidable man who used to rap your knuckles if you were holding the steering wheel too tightly


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

A mk 4 ford fiesta diesel. It was my instructors car. Would of been 1998. Also did my motorbike part 2 that year. Passed it on a kawasaki kmx125.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

A little blue Mazda, Spring 1984. The driving instructor was a local man who lived around the corner, and had good results.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

3/4 ton long wheelbase Land Rover (army) 1975 in Hong Kong.

HGV 1977 Germany

Bike 1982 UK

PSV 1982 UK


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Soul boy 68 said:


> And the year you passed ?


Sorry lol 1980/1981


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nissan sunny in 1994

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

1998.

Citroen AX. 4-speed box, with the shiniest dashboard I’ve ever seen. Thing seriously blinded you in bright sunlight! My instructor kept a can of pledge in the door-pocket to keep it suitably buffed. Car stank of furniture polish and smoke as she was a tabber too. 

On saying that, she was a friend of my best friend’s gran and a damn good instructor - got me through my test first time!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

My mother’s Escort Ghia in 1981.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> 1981....(look away now if you are of a nervous disposition)...... Austin Maxi!!... In Fawn (sh*t) Brown colour.
> 
> Never any prospect of it being a future classic.
> 
> BL at its lowest point.


My 2nd car. Loved it as back seats flat it was huge in there😂

Passed mine in 87 in a Fiesta.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

1966 in the Driving Instructor's Austin A40 Farina.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

98 in a Kia Pride


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

1988 in a red Austin Mini Metro


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Passed in a First Gen Mini One 1.6 in Silver in 2004


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

1963 - bike test, Lambretta LD150 (bought Norton 350 the next weekend)

1964 car test - Mk1 Cortina. The car I learnt in (bucket seats, floor change) was crashed the previous day, I took the test in a bench seat/column change car..

1966- RAF - multi-vehicle test, UK
1970- RAF Bahrain test, Land Rover, both public roads and air-side.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

1984 MG Metro


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

1989 yellow Vauxhall nova


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

My '97 Ford Ka in 2004.

I took my motorcycle test on a Kawasaki ER6-N but I don't know what age it was.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It was a M Reg Renault Clio 1.9 diesel, owned by the instructor, in white. It was 1995.


----------



## luapkram (Aug 20, 2015)

Datsun (don’t think of was changed to Nissan) Cherry that was Burgundy over Gold. Car was 1983 but passed in 1986


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Me? October 1979 in one of these beasts in this colour too :doublesho (not the actual car)


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

2005 in a Ford KA (instructor's car)


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A Mk 1 Escort in 1975


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

An 08 yaris in 2011. Instructors car


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

MK 3 Ford Cortina in yellow L reg My mothers car .


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Psssed my driving test first time in 1989 using my driving instructor's F-reg Citroen AX.

Currently working my way through the motorbike tests, aged 49! Using a Kawasaki ER6-N


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I didn't take my test until I was 20 as I was in the military. I took a week off and did it in 1988. The car was an early Nissan Micra I think. The boxy type but really nice to drive compared to anything that I had previously driven which was limited to BL and Ford.

I went on to take C and then C+E etc in the military. All passed first time.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to pass the exam twice.

Once in US in a 2005 Toyota Corolla.

Then back in Romania because the US one was not recognized in a Dacia Logan 1.5 DCI


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Datsun Sunny 1200, 1973 ... yes I'm old, and cranky :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

A Mini


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

A 2006 mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Passed (1st attempt) in July 1981 in a white Mk1 Fiesta L - it was the driving instructors car and only a couple of months old and had approximately 8k miles on the clock when I had my first lesson with him in February. It was about 7 months old and had 31k on the clock when I passed my test!

It used to get washed fairly often, but it always annoyed me that he never (and I really do mean never) washed the wheels 

Surprised there haven't been more people mentioning a Fiesta so far - they seemed to be the weapon of choice for driving instructors for quite a while in until the 90s. By the 80s the Mini seemed to have lost its attraction to instructors, and the Metro never quite took off in that market, although there were quite a few about with L plates on.


----------



## Harley Chops (Nov 8, 2019)

Tony Burston, the local driving instructor from Greetland in his 1986 Ford Escort XR3. Quite a few envious collage mates when I started my lessons from there. He was also an instructor at Silverstone, so he taught how to drive properly within the speed limits, a bit more where it was safe to do so, and not just to pass the test. Passed first time, and shortly after he changed his car to the XR3i.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My dads Granada. Auto as well but as I learnt a manual he forgave me. never driven a manual since


----------

